# Flyball?



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Anyone play? I'm taking Hank out to try him out. It may be a few weeks pending on whether this weekend's practice is cancelled or not.

I figured though with Summer potentially retiring from agility soon and Hank on an agility waiting list with no known start date in sight yet I needed something to fill that spot up. So we're going to try it for a while and see how it goes. 

The club we're going to practice with is UFli. I'm trying to figure out if Hank would qualify as a height dog or not (weird measuring practices!)


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I've always thought flyball would be fun, but I have my doubts Ranger would bring the ball back. 

I bet it'll be fun though


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I've seen a little bit of it -our agility facility is also the home of the (really competitive) flyball team.

I'm going to take Molly out in November to see some more, but I doubt I'll do it. I just don't like what people keep telling me it does to dogs' bodies. Probably not much worse than agility if trained right, but I'm not sure I can shake my worry with it, either. (Molly obviously won't be doing anything in November, but she can go and see things and people)


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I just don't like what people keep telling me it does to dogs' bodies. Probably not much worse than agility if trained right, but I'm not sure I can shake my worry with it, either.


I couldn't decide between flyball or agility for Nova for a while, but I ended up going with agility because of how hard I heard flyball can be on a dog's front end. I know she would love it and would probably be really good at it, though. The design of the boxes has changed to be better for the dogs, and I'm sure if they are trained properly it's as safe as agility, but I couldn't shake the worry either. Not yet, anyways.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Well it WAS fun. It's a 5 hour LOUD practice though but I think we're going back. Hank had a blast. We are just doing recalls on tugs now and he did great until he realized OTHER DOGS then it was a fight to get him to not go say hi. But I think overall he will really like it and at the least it's building tug drive.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I want to try Gyp on Flyball so bad. I think she would ROCK IT and enjoy it even more than agility. Please keep updating if you and Hank continue!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jasper LOVES Flyball. Besides herding its his favorite sport by far. Its a lot of fun for me as well. I love the atmosphere of it all, so loud, and GOGOGO!  Mason will start sometime after he turns one, I can't wait to have both of them competing! Glad to hear that Hank liked it so much, if he continues to like it will you think about joining a team and competing?

Jasper currently has his FDX title.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Maybe. I'm not sure how into it I can commit exactly since it's a 5 hour practice with the team every week. The time of week is also kind of conflicting too... especially if we trial in agility. 

There was a big debate about whether he would end up height dog material or if he'd grow more.


----------

